# Bosch TS3000 table saw won't run. Help



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

TS3000 is the stand number. The saw is a 4100.

Pretty much that sums it up. Put it away yesterday. Plugged it into a good power source today and... NOTHING. No start. No nothing. 

Ideas?

LFW


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

you could have a bad switch


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Capacitor?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Some motors have a reset buttom on them. Check out yours.
The other possibility is that the outlet wasn't live. Did you try another oulet?
Ron


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Leah Frances said:


> TS3000 is the stand number. The saw is a 4100.
> 
> Pretty much that sums it up. Put it away yesterday. *Plugged it into a good power source today* and... NOTHING. No start. No nothing.
> 
> ...


Power is, as I said confirmed. No reset switch apparent. 
I contacted Bosch and they helpfully let me know that I could bring the saw into one of their service centers and they would be happy to help me.... Too bad the closest one is 85 miles away.


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Fix it*

Time to bust out the voltage meter!


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

So I traded ETOH with my neighbor to come over and check out the saw this weekend. *He plugged it in and it worked. ARRRGGG!!!!* Same plug I used 48 hrs before - that wouldn't work.

Funny part is he's planning on taking credit for a laying-on-of-hands.:laughing:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Leah Frances said:


> .... Funny part is he's planning on taking credit for a laying-on-of-hands......


Leah, our side has to keep working to show how clever WE are.

I have the same saw & it knows who's the Boss.
.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Leah Frances said:


> So I traded ETOH with my neighbor to come over and check out the saw this weekend. *He plugged it in and it worked. ARRRGGG!!!!* Same plug I used 48 hrs before - that wouldn't work.
> 
> Funny part is he's planning on taking credit for a laying-on-of-hands.:laughing:


I thought that only worked South of the Mason-Dixon line.
Ron


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Ron - :laughing: - get out a map.... I am south of the Mason-Dixon. :laughing:


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm glad it works now, but I'm curious.....What's an ETOH?

Usually, when I trade work with my friends and neighbors, it's for a NHCSD. (Nice Home Cooked Steak Dinner). 

I'm a lousy cook, so I usually come out ahead on these deals. 

Rob


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

WOMEN......

Seriously, you probably do have some kind of an issue with your saw. You may have a problem with a loose connection, or a short somewhere. Take a good, long look at your plug and cord, make sure you don't have frayed wires or knicks in it.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

ETOH - ethyl alcohol/ethanol/booze - it happened to be vodka punch...




Mr Chips said:


> WOMEN......
> 
> Seriously, you probably do have some kind of an issue with your saw. You may have a problem with a loose connection, or a short somewhere. Take a good, long look at your plug and cord, make sure you don't have frayed wires or knicks in it.


Yeah, yeah, even this poor helpless woman knows that the saw ain't 'fixed' whatever problem that occurred is intermittent and likely to happen again. I bought another one and the first one is going back.

Careful with the gender based insults, I'm liable to take offense when I'm not in such a good mood. Today happens to be the THIRD day in a row that I haven't worked - can't think of the last time that happened.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Leah Frances said:


> *ETOH* - ethyl alcohol/ethanol/booze .....


AKA:  Extremely Trashed or Hammered
.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Leah Frances said:


> Careful with the gender based insults, I'm liable to take offense when I'm not in such a good mood.


YIKES, was (I thought pretty obvious) joke, not meant as an insult. was only trying to help by pointing out that there may still be a problem such as a short or bad connection!!

If you found what I did write even the least bit insulting, I am REALLY glad I didn't list my guesses at what ETOH stood for


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Mr Chips said:


> ...... I am REALLY glad I didn't list my guesses at what ETOH stood for


I hold Leah in high esteem and wish her the best.

I was not guessing on ETOH
http://www.acronymfinder.com/
.


----------



## Cajun Wood (Apr 17, 2016)

My 4100 saw is doing the exact same thing. Changed switch, thought it worked, but it started acting up again shortly after. Acts like it is trying to start when you turn it on, but doesn't. I tried other outlets, and sometimes it seemed to help, but always temporarily. Tried changing out the outlet to no avail. Definitely the saw. Have only had it a couple of years, and it has very (very) few hours of use. Not real thrilled with Bosch products right now!


----------

